# 3-1/4" Baseboard meets 1-1/2" vertical trim. What angle?



## shivers20 (Feb 16, 2009)

Im trying to miter some joints where the baseboard meets the vertical trim that goes up and around the radiator covers. I cut a few of these back in the day but I have forgotten the angle. I want the profiles to match up. Thanks.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

:surrender:


----------



## shivers20 (Feb 16, 2009)

skillman said:


> :surrender:


Just skip my thread instead of posting silly little icons on it if you arent looking to provide me with assistance. Trim work is not specialty, I flip a lot of properties so I do minor plumbing, electrical, carpentry, hang drywall & mud and tape. Im not a diyer looking for free advice so save it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

You really want the profiles to line up








Treat it as it were a door jab and be done with it:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

shivers20 said:


> Just skip my thread instead of posting silly little icons on it if you arent looking to provide me with assistance. Trim work is not specialty, I flip a lot of properties so I do minor plumbing, electrical, carpentry, hang drywall & mud and tape. Im not a diyer looking for free advice so save it.


I am not sure if that will get you much help.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm thinking if he cuts a 45 the profile won't line up.....why is it on CT there are so many smart ass comments when a simple answer would do? Stop being such jackasses and be more professional. makes me wonder why I still am a member here . It seems these kind of responses are getting to be the norm rather than the exception....


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm with DWB, just treat it like a base to door casing. One other option would be to rip the base molding down and use that as the case over the radiator. When cutting the angle, just cut them both at 45 and 90 off the excess on the base.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

WildWill said:


> I'm with DWB, just treat it like a base to door casing. One other option would be to rip the base molding down and use that as the case over the radiator. When cutting the angle, just cut them both at 45 and 90 off the excess on the base.


That's great Will:thumbsup: By ripping down the casing the profiles Will line up fine. I'd still butt it and run:laughing:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's great Will:thumbsup: By ripping down the casing the profiles Will line up fine. I'd still butt it and run:laughing:


the question was about 3 1/4 base into 1 1/2 vertical trim....there is no need to rip anything..wild will has it right... if you just butt the base to the other it will look like fido's a**.. just my opinion


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

summithomeinc said:


> the question was about 3 1/4 base into 1 1/2 vertical trim....there is no need to rip anything..wild will has it right... if you just butt the base to the other it will look like fido's a**.. just my opinion


The butt and run would be if using Door casing and just treating it like a door. Should look fine, just like a door. Ripping it down world work as well. But trying to miter col base into col case would just be silly.

I should say, when he's saying 1 1/2 vertical trim, I am assuming he is talking about 1 1/2 casing. Also worth mentioning, col case is generally thicker then col *base* so that the *base* can butt into it nicely.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

WildWill said:


> The butt and run would be if using Door casing and just treating it like a door. Should look fine, just like a door. Ripping it down world work as well. But trying to miter col base into col case would just be silly.
> 
> I should say, when he's saying 1 1/2 vertical trim, I am assuming he is talking about 1 1/2 casing. Also worth mentioning, _col case is generally thicker then col *base*_ so that the *base* can butt into it nicely.[/I]


This is what you mean, yes? :thumbsup:


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

moorewarner said:


> This is what you mean, yes? :thumbsup:



Ah, yep, thanks Moore, at this hour I am a little dreary eyed.


----------



## Hmbldr (Dec 7, 2011)

WildWill said:


> I'm with DWB, just treat it like a base to door casing. One other option would be to rip the base molding down and use that as the case over the radiator. When cutting the angle, just cut them both at 45 and 90 off the excess on the base.


Agree that WildWill presents the best option. Back in the day when 2 piece base was the norm, standard practice was to run the basecap up and around the radiator. Keep it simple and it will look the best. :thumbsup: Oops, sorry for the silly smiley icon

Good luck


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I would use a plinth block. It allows you to bring both sizes together without having to worry about an odd miter. Make sure your plinth block is a little bit thicker and a little bit wider than your casing

It should also be a little bit taller than your baseboard. (I use 1").

If you really wanted to miter it, I'd lay one over the other as both pieces would be on the wall. Then make little marks with your pencil when they intersect.

You will have a pretty acute angle on the skinny piece, but it doe's solve the different size issue.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Mrmac204 said:


> If you really wanted to miter it, I'd lay one over the other as both pieces would be on the wall. Then make little marks with your pencil when they intersect.
> 
> You will have a pretty acute angle on the skinny piece, but it doe's solve the different size issue.


This is assuming they are the both the same thickness. If they're not, you could still do this but it'd look real funny

But I like the plinth block idea.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

shivers20,

If the casing is thicker at the outside than the baseboard (which is should be - most are 7/8" thick or more), then it is perfectly acceptable to butt right to it,which is why the baseboard is generally 5/8" - 3/4" thick for most profiles. You can do as WW creatively suggests, but IMHO it is not necessary, as it is not something that will add value to your flip while at the same time cost you time and more money... unless you plan on doing what WW suggests for all your other casing/baseboard, it will be the odd-man out, and draw attention to it... 

For a Flip (which we also partake in from time to time), that is something that the buyer wouldn't even be concerned with. If anything, they would be looking for crown moldings. Seriously... when was the last time you were in a home and looked at the baseboard (unless trim was your specialty).

It's for a radiator cover... IMHO, butt it and move on...


BTW - meant to add... if you decide to miter it, it WILL telegraph at some point in the future... The plinth block is also an option, but you accomplish the same thing butting them together...


----------

